# Old West



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is something that you might find interesting. Open full screen and left click in the border area for next picture. -- Tex
http://www.authorstream.com/Presentation/lgodinhoramos-1417995-old-west-usa/


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thank you tex! sometimes we forget where this country came from, the photos are so historic love this kind of stuff!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Very interesting pictures, thanks for posting this. Not long ago I finished watching the series "Deadwood."


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Really enjoyed that Bill, thanks.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Tex, I was touched by this.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like looking at old photos . thanks for the link


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great find Bill.

It is always disturbing thinking of how the American Indians were/are treated.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

some really cool pictures there


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting historical stuff


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I love stuff like this, thanks for sharing!

That's some skilled photography you did there Tex







. Just kidding


----------

